# Gacoroof GR1600 100% Silicone Coating



## Carl (May 21, 2015)

Greetings all, 

Does anyone have a hands on experienced opinion on GacoRoof 100% Silicone Roof Coating, it's companion primer GacoFlex E5320 2-Part Epoxy Primer/Filler & the 3 seam/tape patch products used or sold in conjunction with GacoRoof 100% Silicone Roof Coating? 

Does anyone prefer a similar roll on roof & wall coating product made by a Gaco competitor?

Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

its good stuff. only issue you may have is getting it inspected for the warranty. Took us months to get ours. The inspector covers an enormous territory.
Other than that, it goes down fast and easy. fewer application steps than many other brands. 
The bond breaker at the seams was new. It makes sense, but nobody else does it. So will be interesting to see how it performs.


----------

